# Rechargeable handheld spotlight?



## Kuderna (Sep 16, 2008)

I need suggestions for a light for my elderly uncle to use to check on things on "the farm" at night. I'd like it to be:

* < $50
* Cree
* Good throw
* Recharge by plug-in or sitting in a charger
* Sturdy

I did search the forums, but couldn't find anything. 

Thanks!


Luke


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 16, 2008)

Walmart sells one only through their website that is exactly what you are asking about. It even has a triple cree setup!

I will find the link 4 you.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8187724
45 bucks
Crap it's out of stock at this time but it really is what you are looking for.
I found a few other places selling it online for about 60 bucks.


----------



## Kuderna (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Sarge. 

Yep, still out of stock.

I guess I'll ask again without the word "spotlight" and see if that opens up some more possibilities.


Luke


----------



## LukeA (Sep 21, 2008)

$50 is _really_ low for in-light recharging.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 21, 2008)

Spotlights are still better suited to incandescent or HID, while LED's such as Crees are small enough that you need to look no further than a flashlight. Only problem with the Cree flashlight would be the output. A single Cree Q5 is typically capable of 250 lumens and might not be enough light for his purposes. Multi-Cree lights of decent quality are typically much more money than the $50 you've specified. Which leaves you with two options:

1) pick up a rechargeable incan light from Walmart or Target. These are usually good lights that will perform well and be a good value.

2) Pushase a multi-LED flashlight from Deal Extreme. They offer many multi-led lights at under $50 but the quality is questionable. Some of them seem to get ok reviews and others are complete flops. I'm not that familier with the DX lights which have gotten more favorable reviews so you might head over to the LED Flashlight section of the forum. Here is the sticky from the top of the page: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202032


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I own and highly recommend the Coleman Rechargeable 530 lumen CREE XR-E Tri-star LED spotlight. It is quite an amazing light... Its beam is a perfect round white circle of light with a huge perfect ring of spill that is even brighter than the spill of my HID spotlight. The Coleman illuminates objects up to 1/3 of a mile away, it has unbelievable throw for LED.
It has a 2.5 hour runtime, which is much longer than my HID spotlight or any of my Incandescents. It is also small and lightweight compared to my million plus candlepower spotlights, yet it outshines a lot of them.

I was shining it across lots of fields last night hundreds of yards long and it was brightly illuminating all of the trees at the ends of them. It illuminated trees I estimated to be over 600 yards away.

I bought mine at Sears for $60. I am recommending the exact same LED spotlight that Sgt. LED was. It comes with a car charger and a standard AC charger, and they both can run it directly which is a very rare and nice feature.


However, I do agree with Patriot36.:thumbsup:
You can get the "*Brinkmann Qbeam Big Max 3 Million MAXPOWER Rechargeable spot/flood light*" from Target for only $40.
I have it and it pretty much blows away the Coleman LED spotlight, it has a lot more throw and is much brighter. The one thing better about the Coleman is that it has far better beam quality.
The Brinkmann lasts for 25 minutes on a full charge, and can be run directly from its 12V DC car charger for unlimited use.
It is a large black pistol grip spotlight slightly larger than the Coleman, but pretty lightweight.
I own a 15 million candlepower spotlight and a 17.5 million candlepower spotlight but I am still more impressed by the Brinkmann 3 million MaxPower! It is the most impressive, and in my opinion the best Incandescent spotlight available for under $100. It has a very useful FLOOD mode.
The Brinkmann uses a 75 watt halogen bulb.

I highly recommend either light, the Coleman if you want longer runtime and better beam quality, and the Brinkmann if you just want power/throw.


----------



## Misterbean (Sep 30, 2008)

What kind of crees are in the coleman? I would assume p4s? if so how easy would it be to get in there and put q5s/r2s in their place. if that could be done i would assume that output would go up another 10 to 15 percent at least.


----------



## Misterbean (Sep 30, 2008)

one more question i forgot to ask. what kind of battery does it use. is it seal lead/acid? how many mah? is it removable?


----------



## LightVsDarkness (Apr 21, 2009)

I got the Q-Beam Max Million III rechargeable for a birthday gift. It's a great light and lights up our large yard nicely. We live at the end of the road and sometimes we get intruders in the middle of the night. It's nice to be able to throw some candle power their way. The spot to flood works nice too, it just makes the spot a little wider than normal. It still has a good throw down range.

The one thing I don't like is the trigger for the flood is centered in the middle of the on-off trigger and you can't use the flood feature easily unless the main on-off trigger is locked on.

Well worth the $$. Around $40 at Walmart.


----------

